# Interesting Piece on Early Neutering and Disease



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

People that have dogs professionally know most of this but this is an interesting piece on the dangers of early neutering. Most people like to blame Purina for everything but clearly this is not true:

Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete


----------

